# looking for thick amounts of cabodia? sp hornwort



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

thick bunches for decent price

or any easy plant cheap 


even duck weed lol


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have duckweed, giant duckweed,salvinia, water lettuce


----------

